# A R/C Mr Darby tug boat



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Doing what she does best.
Have been at this for most of the spring and summer, between working on other models for paying clients.
have a long ways to go in the detail department, but she works great.
I have spent more time running her on the pond then working on her.
Love taking her out for towing around.
http://youtu.be/sZzvNu6cMn8


----------



## Old Boy (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Jerome, your Mr Darby looks great! What are you using for "engine room" equipment? I know the temptation of running verses building, but I got over the guilt when I realized how short our running season is, compared to our building season. It won't be too long and you'll be walking on Seven Tree Pond!


----------



## gde (Jul 5, 2008)

jerome morris said:


> Doing what she does best.
> Have been at this for most of the spring and summer, between working on other models for paying clients.
> have a long ways to go in the detail department, but she works great.
> I have spent more time running her on the pond then working on her.
> ...


Well done on your workmanship,1st class I supplied all the food stores when she was in Jackson Marine Inc ownership when she was working in the North Sea along side Brown and Root pipe lay barges.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

The power came from Harbor Models out in California.
Along with two 3 1/2" prop shop propellers.
She has a lot of power for a 42" tug boat.
I hope the pond doesn't freeze until at least December


----------



## rwiederrich (Oct 2, 2013)

*sweet motor*

Can I ask how much the motor/drive cost?

Rob


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

jerome morris said:


> The power came from Harbor Models out in California.
> Along with two 3 1/2" prop shop propellers.
> She has a lot of power for a 42" tug boat.
> I hope the pond doesn't freeze until at least December


An British made motor by the looks of it, hailing from "Worth, Deal, Kent" in England: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worth,_Kent


----------



## Old Boy (Sep 26, 2013)

I mean this in the friendliest way, Rob, but it doesn't really matter what Jerome paid for the motors, what does matter is what you and I would pay. The thing to do IMHO would be to contact Harbor Models, and ask them what the current price of a 960D211 (RE800) would be. 
Jerome may have purchased the units a couple years ago, and most likely the prices have changed.


----------



## rwiederrich (Oct 2, 2013)

*motors*

Well it matters to me if he said he got them for $500....that would be a deal breaker for me and then I won't bother calling on the manufacturer...however if he said they go for around $100..then I'd be motivated. I understand the distraction to sell yourself out by naming prices you paid for modeling items you may have over spent on...if better deals are around.(Night)

Thanks for the advice and I truly am apologetic if I appeared nosy and insensitive. My mistake.

Rob


----------



## Old Boy (Sep 26, 2013)

No Harm, no foul. No need to apologize. I was just suggesting that the way things are changing these days, the numbers may not be even close to what they were.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Rob, I paid about $100.00 for each unit. There is a less expensive motor from HM that would work just as well. 
Though I knew I would be doing a lot of towing using my 200 pound skiff, with a trolling motor ,40 pounds, deep cycle battery, 60 pounds plus my weight, 140. about 450 pounds. 
That's a lot to tow around with a tiny 60 pound tug boat, so I opted for the high torque motor setup.
Just so we're all on the same page. I've had the "Darby" for about four years.
I started saving a few dollars each month knowing about what I would need to get this thing in the water and working the way I'd want it to.
So with that said I had saved around $1000 and thought now would be the time as I may have to use this funding for something else, like car repairs or something.
So I went to Harbor Models and ordered the motors, speed controls, couplers and a new twin throttle control radio.
I am so very happy with this set up. I can tow my skiff for hours on end at the stately speed of 1 mph. 
So far I have just a few dollars over $1000 into this vessel. 
I'm glad I did not cut corners, or have to use this funding for something else.
I've spent an easy 16-20 hours on the pond this summer and fall. Mostly early mornings or late in the day. 
It has been the best model boating that I've ever had, and I've been working with R/C model boats for 32 years.
If your curious here is HM page, turn down your sound otherwise you'll hear some diesels starting up once the page is loaded.
http://www.harbormodels.com/index.html


----------



## rwiederrich (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Jerome..I appreciate your candor and strait forward response.(Thumb)

I will check out your site....sounds fun. I built scratch boats for radio years ago and I had loads of fun too.

Great job and work.

Thanks for your understanding and kind words..Old boy.

Rob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Rob, I've always been one to supply as much information as possible to another model boat builder.
I believe it's the only way to grow this wonderfully fun "hobby".


----------

